# Doll High Chair Plans



## justbuildstuff (Dec 1, 2008)

I just posted some plans for a doll high chair that I am building my daughter for Christmas. I am going to add some more pictures and instructions as soon as I have a chance. Let me know if you have any thoughts. Thanks.

Doll High Chair Plans are Released : justbuildstuff.com


----------

